# Sean Mann calls are the best feel free to discuss



## EasternshoreGANDER (May 1, 2005)

I am a hunter on the eastern shre in places like easton which im sure your aware is the host of world goose calling championship, i hunt on and around the chesapeake bay, i have heard all calls from foiles to grounds to RNT to Giant River from Zinc to knight & hale and by far to me the sean mann goose calls are the best not to mention the winningest competition goose calls ever and there made by the first champion of champions and the reason they started champion of champions because mr. mann was killing all his oponents and winning championship after championship ever its how the call performs in the field and these calls are the most goosey of all calls cluck fastest and can be changed in pitch tone and cadence in so many different ways its amazing. I dont want to down play you guys or your calls put i would like some input on what makes the calls you vouch for so great, perhaps its where i hunt or you hunt i dont know i would just like some input THANKS


----------



## EasternshoreGANDER (May 1, 2005)

come on ya'll i know you got something to say


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

I don't really have anything to say... I don't really like the Sean Mann goose calls...except the W/O express, but then there is always e-callers so...


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

I guess you like Sean Mann calls.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Never heard one and don't know any one who has one.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

7 of the 11 posts this guy has mentions how great SM calls are, he lives in MD, he puts costs of the calls web addresses. hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

Sean mann is not that good...Josh N is ten times better.By the way you sound like a 12 year old kid,ahhh no maybe 13???


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

I think you should try a GK or a Gander Valley


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

WOW, who cares guys. 



> I think you should try a GK or a Gander Valley


Talk about a statement I've read about 1000 times. I think there are two broken records playing here. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

yeah i think you have a few records under your belt also


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

You evidently know Mann, tell him to drop the resource prostitute image and he may get a better welcome!! :lame:

Oh yeah, I have a call of his and it is drawer fodder. dd:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I've owned a shorty and thought it was a sub-par call for the price. I ended up selling it and losing some money...I'm just glad I found some dolt out there dumb enough to buy it.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

I'll have to agree with Jonesy, definitely not worth the money.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I tried a Sean Mann Shorty and it sounded like a party horn. I have a sean mann duck call and it is alright, doesn't compair to an RNT though. Sean mann was king back in the days of flute style calling, His eastern shoreman was the best of the best. but now that short reeds being able to get the same low end as a flute, flutes are rapidly becoming obsolete.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> flutes are rapidly becoming obsolete


.

Speak for yourself young'un. That is all we let Ron have these days!!!


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

All you need for ron is a cork


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

LongDong said:


> GooseBuster3 said:
> 
> 
> > WOW, who cares guys.
> ...


HAHAHA, are you joking me? Notice the laughing smilies? That should give you a hint that he was just poking fun. You might want to look at his number of posts before you criticize a member like GB3 that's been around since the site was started (as far as I know). And if I've ever seen pot stirring, it was the original post on this thread.

As far as the Sean Mann calls go, I've never heard of anyone around my area who's got one, so I guess I can't comment on their sound, but obviously it says something about their popularity compared to the new short-reeds.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Long Dong, last time I checked you had less than 10 posts, so I wouldn't start criticizing people. Lighten up man, he was joking. :roll:
Never personally blew a Sean Mann so I can't really say what I think of them.
I think for now I'll stick to Foiles and BGB.


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

Gotta say that I am not for the Sean Mann calls, his reed system can be a bit difficult. But it is different for everyone, just buy what you like and feel the best with. If you can't blow it it isn't awsome just because your buddy can blow it good! :wink:


----------



## EasternshoreGANDER (May 1, 2005)

listen i wasnt trying to "stir the pot" but i just wanted to know what makes foiles or tim grounds calls so good to yall if you dont him a meaningful or imformative comment dont bother responding

THANKS


----------



## EasternshoreGANDER (May 1, 2005)

so thanks matt fiala


----------



## Alamosa (Mar 25, 2005)

Got a Sean Mann duck call. 
It is the loudest of my duck calls and at certain times that is good.
I don't have as much control with it and can't make some of the sounds that I can make with my other duck calls.


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

I think they call that ADHD :lol:


----------

